

Microsoft releases H.264 plug-in for Chrome on Win 7 - latch
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/interoperability/archive/2011/02/01/greater-interoperability-for-windows-customers-with-html5-video.aspx

======
statictype
Looks like the rivalry between Google and Microsoft is ratcheting up. When was
the last time Microsoft went out of their way to make the browser experience
better on someone else's browser?

